# Hedgehog Too Thin?



## nnv (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm afraid my hedgehog might be too thin. Also, based on her facial appearance, does she seem overall healthy? Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a bit harder to tell from pictures than in person, but she looks healthy.  She does look a tad on the thin side. Some questions for you - how old is she? Does she run a lot? What brand/type of food are you feeding her and how much fat does it have? If she's a huge runner, she may need a higher fat food than what you typically see recommended for hedgehogs.


----------



## nnv (Apr 5, 2014)

She is really active! I can hear her late at night on her wheel. She just turned one recently. I feed her "Good Life" cat food before, but now I'm feeding her Purina's "Indoor Cats". It has about 9% fat and 30% proteins. Should I mix it with a higher fat content cat food?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Purina's not really a fantastic food, to be honest. Personally I'd just switch her to a higher quality brand that has a bit higher fat, somewhere 12-15%. There's some lists of good brands here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html and there's some information in this thread on what to look for in a food, both for ingredients and percentages - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Where are you located? I know the US & Canada usually have a pretty good variety of foods available to most people, but some areas and other countries don't have a very large selection of cat and dog foods. Even so, maybe we can help you find something that would be a little better for her.


----------

